# Engraving Question: Aleatoric Notation for Scoring Session later next week



## Piano Pete (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am currently finishing up this pile of scores that I need to get engraved for next week, and I have bit a hit of a snag: aleatoric notation. Now, the notation itself is not an issue, but I have no clue how to incorporate this into a full score for a recording session. The section in question is free metre and has a lot of extended techniques and weird stuff going on. Where my current problem stems from is that I was told was to never optimize a score for recording, but in this scenario, I believe it may be best to hide all of the tacet instruments for the duration of the free metre/graphic notation section at the start of the scene. The beginning features very few instruments of the total ensemble, but luckily for me, once the rest of the ensemble joins in, the notation returns to conventional standards. 

If this was a concert score, I would have no qualms about hiding all of the tacet instruments at the abstract section at the start, but I am weary to do this in a recording scenario. How should I handle this? Do I just keep all of the instruments in the section that I am going make free-measured and only indicate time duration? I just dont like the idea of having the majority of the orchestra sitting blank on the page since there are not going to be any measures (at least how I plan to notate it right now).

Per my luck, this would be the piece on the bottom of the pile, near the end of the deadline, and just after a holiday. :(


----------



## bryla (Nov 25, 2017)

Why not just record it as two separate cues? A and B?


----------



## JJP (Nov 25, 2017)

As bryla says, break it into two cues. Take advantage of the fact that this isn't being played live. Record it as two sections and then edit them together. Since it's free meter it should be easy to find a logical break point.


----------



## Piano Pete (Nov 25, 2017)

.............................. UUUGGGHH. Thanks guys. I cannot believe that I did not think about separating it into two separate cues. Sometimes the easiest solution is just completely overlooked. I guess I am still a little too hardwired from the concert world, and now that you have mentioned that, it would've worked to do the same thing attaca.


----------

